# Danganronpa and SDR2 Character Tournament RESULTS!!!



## Cam1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, it's the moment you have all been waiting for. 



Spoiler: THE RESLUTS






Spoiler: 5TH PLACE



Junko Enoshima: 






Spoiler: 4TH PLACE



Celestia Ludenberg:





Spoiler: 3RD PLACE



Ibuki Mioda:





Spoiler: 2ND PLACE



Mahiru Koizumi:





Spoiler: 1ST PLACE GOES TO



Chiaki Nanami:


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

heck yea my princess <3


----------



## Imitation (Sep 7, 2014)

Koizumi shoulda won ;_;


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

yaaaasss all my babies~
still depressed about kirigiri tho


----------

